# DIY Ripped/Torn Jeans Look



## greeneyedangel (Jun 24, 2007)

Do any of you rip your own jeans, create holes etc. to make them look good? If so, how can I do it? Any special techniques?

I know I can buy a pair where it is already done, But I have a few pairs of jeans that I already like the way they fit and I wouldn't mind roughing them up a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saje (Jun 24, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...ans-58474.html

If you scroll down i typed the instructions on how I do mine.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

its simple. i actually used a sharp cuticle cutter to slice into mine, it made smaller easier to manage slices


----------

